# 2 Firsts



## Pjohnson (Jan 6, 2013)

My first attempt at casting a blank - PR, 23ct Gold powder, Alum powder
My first acrylic

This is my 5th pen ... I think I am hooked

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums...4-8A3C-EC8C21753798-1927-0000047592433D94.jpg


Album with pens I have made ... Still learning

http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l533/Paul-Johnson-PJ/Pens/


----------



## John Den (Jan 6, 2013)

Great Blank - Great Pen!!!
Regards,
John


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 6, 2013)

Great blank. Nice job. You're getting hooked to a wild ride.


----------

